# My spouse is traveling to UK on ancestry visa; how should I apply to be able to work?



## jtshap (Apr 23, 2013)

BACKGROUND: My Canadian spouse was recently issued an ancestry visa (through her grandmother). She is traveling to the UK in the next couple months for work. I am a U.S. citizen. 

QUESTION: How should I apply for a UK visa so that I can join my spouse in the UK and work while in the UK?

Should I complete the Visa4UK online visa application as:

#1
Type of Visa: Work
Purpose of Application: Employment (non Points-Based System)
Type of Application: Dependants more than 6 Months

OR

#2
Type of Visa: Work
Purpose of Application: Employment (non Points-Based System)
Type of Application: UK Ancestry

Thank you for any help you can provide. This is a rather confusing process.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to apply as an ancestry visa dependent.


----------



## jtshap (Apr 23, 2013)

nyclon, Thank you so much for your quick reply! I (and my spouse) really appreciate it.


----------



## jtshap (Apr 23, 2013)

*Is there a waiting period in which I cannot work?*

I suppose my next question is whether there is a waiting period in which I cannot work, or are there any other limitations on me taking up work?

I did research into UK immigration law and the rules relating to an ancestry visa holder and her spouse. Under the Immigration Rules, it says, "the parties will be able to maintain themselves and any dependants adequately."

See Part 5 - Persons seeking to enter or remain in the United Kingdom for employment, paragraph 194(iv) (Spouses or civil partners of persons who have or have had leave to enter or remain under paragraphs 128-193).

[I apologize that I can't post the link as I have not become an Active Member with more than 4 posts yet.]

I am not able to find any good guidance on what "maintain themselves" means under entry of a spouse's ancestry visa. Does this provide me the unlimited right to work?

Also, I am aware of Appendix FM; however, that does not apply in my situation. Appendix FM is only for people seeking to enter the UK on the basis of his/her family life with a British citizen, one permanently settled in the UK, or a refugee (which I am not as my spouse is entering on an ancestry visa and is not considered permanently settled).

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Krysalyss (Apr 29, 2013)

The spouse of someone on an ancestry visa can work without restriction. You are able to work in any job market as soon as you have your visa. However when you apply you need to show that your wife can support you if needs be, which is the financial component of the application.


----------



## jtshap (Apr 23, 2013)

Krysalyss, thank you for the follow-up information!!


----------



## Krysalyss (Apr 29, 2013)

No worries. I just checked this info myself yesterday with the embassy as we are going to the UK on those visas as well. Good luck with the application!


----------



## jtshap (Apr 23, 2013)

*Visa Issued "TO JOIN SPOUSE/CP"*

I just received my visa today. That was a quick process!

My visa type is "TO JOIN SPOUSE/CP."

Anyone know what the "CP" stands for?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jtshap said:


> I just received my visa today. That was a quick process!
> 
> My visa type is "TO JOIN SPOUSE/CP."
> 
> Anyone know what the "CP" stands for?



Civil partner. You're either 1 or the other.


----------



## jtshap (Apr 23, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Civil partner. You're either 1 or the other.


nyclon, Thank you again! I am quite impressed with the helpfulness of expatforum! The visa process is quite Byzantine, so any clarification has been most appreciated.


----------

